# 1 LAN-Kabel auf 2 PCs



## koala150 (22. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gern 2 PCs mit einem Kabel an einem Router und ein und demselben TV anschließen, so dass beide PCs unabhängig voneinander ins Internet gehen können und sich gegenseitig möglichst auch keine Bandbreite wegnehmen. Ein zweites Kabel vom Router zu verlegen wäre bisserl umständlich.

Ich hab jetzt zwar gesehen, dass es da so ganz einfache und billige Splitter gibt, bei manchen kommt dann aber auch der Hinweis, dass die PCs nicht gleichzeitig im Netz sein können. Genau das will ich ja nicht.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man das machen kann?

Danke und VG,
Sven


----------



## ShagadeIic (22. Oktober 2019)

Was genau hat der TV da zu suchen?

Ansonsten funktioniert das nur dann, wenn du ein 8-adriges Twisted Pair Kabel hast und zwei freie Ports an deinem Router/Switch. Dann kannst du theoretisch jeweils 2 Adernpaare für jeweils einen PC nutzen.

Dafür gibt es auch fertige Adapter:
https://www.amazon.com/Splitter-SinLoon-Ethernet-Extension-connector/dp/B077V5JXRW

Bitte beachten: Wenn du nur 4 Adern nutzt, ist die Netzwerkverbindung auf 100 MBit begrenzt. Gigabit und darüber setzt alle 8 Adern voraus.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (22. Oktober 2019)

Wenn sie nicht so weit weg sind vom Router, kauf dir USB WLAN ADAPter für die PCs und verbinde per WLAN.
oder einen guten WLAN Router der bei den PCs steht und leitest das WLAN vom 1sten router zum 2ten.


----------



## heamer_GER (22. Oktober 2019)

Hi Das ist ganz einfach zu Lösen,
vom Router in nen Switch, und von da mit je einem kabel zu PC1, PC2, TV.


https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-SG...&qid=1571735793&sprefix=switch,aps,152&sr=8-3


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (22. Oktober 2019)

er hat aber gesagt er will kein 2tes kabel


----------



## koala150 (22. Oktober 2019)

ShagadeIic schrieb:


> Was genau hat der TV da zu suchen?
> 
> Ansonsten funktioniert das nur dann, wenn du ein 8-adriges Twisted Pair Kabel hast und zwei freie Ports an deinem Router/Switch. Dann kannst du theoretisch jeweils 2 Adernpaare für jeweils einen PC nutzen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. 

Der Fernseher ist der Monitor für beide PC, jeweils über HDMI angeschlossen. 

Muss das Kabel, das schon liegt, dann auch was Besonderes sein oder kann das weiter verwendet werden? Das ist ein TK-Kabel und hab ich erst mit recht großem Aufwand verlegt und möchte es nicht schon wieder austauschen müssen.

Das Problem mit den 100 MBit wird sich bei uns wohl nicht stellen, wir haben momentan knapp 10Mbit/s und werden wohl auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr als 50 bekommen.


----------



## Redrudi (22. Oktober 2019)

Da bei dem Link oben keine Lieferung nach D möglich ist such dir hier etwas aus. https://www.amazon.de/s?k=switch+gi...OA&sprefix=Switch,aps,213&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_11_6


----------



## koala150 (22. Oktober 2019)

Stefan_CASEMODDING schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht so weit weg sind vom Router, kauf dir USB WLAN ADAPter für die PCs und verbinde per WLAN.
> oder einen guten WLAN Router der bei den PCs steht und leitest das WLAN vom 1sten router zum 2ten.



Ja, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. W-Lan Router haben wir ja. Ich glaub, das wird wohl die einfachste Lösung sein. Der erste PC bleibt dann über LAN angeschlossen und der zweite eben über W-LAN. Das hätte auch noch den Vorteil, falls der doch mal woanders hingestellt wird, dass ich dann nicht wieder mit der Kabelei anfangen muss. Hat man eigentlich dann über W-LAN die gleiche Leitungsgeschwindigkeit, wie über LAN? Wir haben eh schon wenig und das soll natürlich über W-LAN dann möglichst nicht noch weniger werden.


----------



## ShagadeIic (22. Oktober 2019)

koala150 schrieb:


> Muss das Kabel, das schon liegt, dann auch was Besonderes sein oder kann das weiter verwendet werden? Das ist ein TK-Kabel und hab ich erst mit recht großem Aufwand verlegt und möchte es nicht schon wieder austauschen müssen.


Wie gesagt, es muss sich um ein 8-adriges Twisted Pair (Cat) Kabel handeln.

Wenn das vorhanden ist, kann das mit oben verlinktem Adapter auf 2x4 Ader aufgesplittet werden und du hast zwei unabhängige LAN-Verbindungen mit 100 MBit. Brauchst eben nur zwei Ports am Router/Switch.



koala150 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den 100 MBit wird sich bei uns wohl nicht stellen, wir haben momentan knapp 10Mbit/s und werden wohl auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr als 50 bekommen.


Dann sehe ich da kein Problem. Wenn man mti der Einschränkung leben kann, passt es.


----------



## koala150 (22. Oktober 2019)

Stefan_CASEMODDING schrieb:


> er hat aber gesagt er will kein 2tes kabel



Das mit dem 2. Kabel war nur so zu verstehen, dass ich nicht vom Router aus ein 2. verlegen wollte. Dass man da, wo die PCs stehen (stehen nah beieinander) dann von dem einem Routerkabel ab dem Splitter 2 Kabel zu je einem PC braucht, war mir schon klar und ist auch ohne Problem möglich.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns geht ein Lankabel ins Zimmer meines Sohnes und dort braucht er auch für mehrere Geräte jeweils ein Lan-Kabel.
Das Funktioniert auch soweit sehr gut und das ganze geht daher zunächst erst in dem Netzwerk Switch und von dort aus zu den jeweiligen einzelne Geräte.
https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-SG...Snooping/dp/B00A128S24/ref=asc_df_B00A128S24/

Dadurch reicht auch ein Kabel was verlegt ist und solch ein Switch um dann mehrfach aufzuteilen.
Jedes Gerät bekommt dann auch seine eigene IP-Adresse und kann gleichzeitig mit den anderen verwendet werden.


----------



## koala150 (22. Oktober 2019)

Da fällt mir noch ein, dass ich, als ich unlängst nach einem neuen Spiele-PC für meinen Junior Ausschau gehalten habe, auch welche gesehen habe, die W-Lan integriert hatten. Hab den PC letztlich dann mit Hilfe hier aus dem Forum selber zusammengebaut und u. a. dies Board verbaut:

 MSI B450-A Pro MAX AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Ret

Könnte man nicht einfach das Borad mit W-Lan aufrüsten? Was ich möglichst nicht möchte, ist so ne PCI-Karte mit Dutzenden Antennen hinten dran, verbauen. Am Liebsten wär´s mir, man würde außerhalb des PC´s nix vom W-Lan sehen, so wie bei einem Tablet oder Handy z. B.. Gibt´s sowas?


----------



## robbe (22. Oktober 2019)

koala150 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Der Fernseher ist der Monitor für beide PC, jeweils über HDMI angeschlossen.
> 
> ...



Kann sein das ich grad auf dem Schlauch stehe, aber was ist mit TK Kabel gemeint?

Ich hoffe doch nicht Telefonkabel, denn ein normales Telefonkabel entspricht nur CAT1 - CAT3 was für eine Netzwerkverkabelung nicht geeignet ist. Das kann zwar theoretisch funktionieren, ist aber sehr von Länge und Güte des Kabels abhängig.


----------



## koala150 (22. Oktober 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich grad auf dem Schlauch stehe, aber was ist mit TK Kabel gemeint?
> 
> Ich hoffe doch nicht Telefonkabel, denn ein normales Telefonkabel entspricht nur CAT1 - CAT3 was für eine Netzwerkverkabelung nicht geeignet ist. Das kann zwar theoretisch funktionieren, ist aber sehr von Länge und Güte des Kabels abhängig.



Nee, nee, sorry. TK sollte Telekom heißen. Das haben die mir halt zu dem Router dazu gegeben. Auf dem Kabel steht folgendes:

FT4
ETL
AWM 2835
EIA/TIA-5688 CM
CAT.5
UTP
26 AWG
4 PAIR


----------



## IICARUS (22. Oktober 2019)

koala150 schrieb:


> MSI B450-A Pro MAX AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Ret
> 
> Könnte man nicht einfach das Borad mit W-Lan aufrüsten? Was ich möglichst nicht möchte, ist so ne PCI-Karte mit Dutzenden Antennen hinten dran, verbauen. Am Liebsten wär´s mir, man würde außerhalb des PC´s nix vom W-Lan sehen, so wie bei einem Tablet oder Handy z. B.. Gibt´s sowas?


Da kannst nichts nachrüsten, möglich bleibt daher nur W-Lan Karte oder W-Lan Stick.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2019)

Zum Ursprungsproblem: Switch hinter dem langen Kabel und fertig.
Zum WLAN: Wenn der Empfang gut ist reicht ein WLAN Nano-Stick, der fällt nicht weiter auf auch wenn er nicht ganz unsichtbar ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Oktober 2019)

Stefan_CASEMODDING schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht so weit weg sind vom Router, kauf dir USB WLAN ADAPter für die PCs und verbinde per WLAN.
> oder einen guten WLAN Router der bei den PCs steht und leitest das WLAN vom 1sten router zum 2ten.



Lass das und nimm lieber Kabel, WLAN ist immer störanfällig und schlechter als Kabel.
Nimm einfach einen kleinen Gigabit-Switch, der steht im Raum mit dem PC und dem TV. Du hast dann für beide zusammen 1GBit/s zum Router, das reicht dicke aus.


----------



## koala150 (23. Oktober 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Lass das und nimm lieber Kabel, WLAN ist immer störanfällig und schlechter als Kabel.
> Nimm einfach einen kleinen Gigabit-Switch, der steht im Raum mit dem PC und dem TV. Du hast dann für beide zusammen 1GBit/s zum Router, das reicht dicke aus.



Danke, kann ich nachvollziehen.

Was ich gern noch nachfragen möchte: 

Auf manchen Darstellungen, so wie hier:

2X Rj45 Y Verteiler Adapter Splitter Netzwerk Lan Kabel Doppler 1Bis2 Dual Port  | eBay

wird gezeigt, dass man erst 2 Ports vom Router zusammenführen muss, dann auf eine Leitung  geht, um dann wieder aufzuteilen. Muss ich das bei Deiner Empfehlung auch so machen, oder reicht es "meine lange Leitung"  wie gehabt an einem Port zu lassen und dann nur kurz vor den PC´s aufzusplitten?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2019)

In meinem Beitrag habe ich dir bereits ein Netzwerk Switch verlinkt: Beitrag #11
Dort gehst du mit deinem Netzwerkkabel an einem Port rein, wo ist vollkommen egal und die anderen vier kannst dann für deine Geräte verwenden.
Hierzu musst du nichts besonders machen, einfach Lan-Kabel einstecken und dich freuen das alles sofort läuft.

Warum machst du es komplizierter als es ist?!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich rate von diesen Splittern ab, denn du kannst da Gigabit drüber machen und willst 2x 100 MBit/s.
Man braucht da bei einem Switch nicht.


----------



## koala150 (23. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Warum machst du es komplizierter als es ist?!



Weil auch hier unterschiedliche Meinungen vertreten werden, ich mich nicht gut auskenne (sonst wäre ich ja nicht hier), es mir nicht leisten kann was falsches zu kaufen und dadurch natürlich auch etwas verunsichert bin.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich versuche mal, das ganze für dich zusammenzufassen.

Möglichkeit 1:

Du nutzt diesen Splitter den du verlinkt hast. Davon brauchst du dann insgesamt zwei Stück. Anschließen geht dann folgendermaßen. Du musst im Router mindestens zwei freie LAN Ports haben, welche über jeweils ein Patchkabel mit dem Adapter verbunden werden. Am anderen Ende von deinem verlegten Kabel steckst du den zweiten Adapter auf und gehst wieder jeweils mit einem Patchkabel auf die beiden PCs. Letztendlich ist dann jeder PC mit 100 mbit angebunden.

Dafür brauchst du min. 4 Patchkabel und 2 Adapter. Viele Kabel, langsamere Übertragungsrate. Ich rate dir von dieser Option ab. Ist eben sehr unüblich und in meinen Augen eine Bastelei.


Möglichkeit 2:

Du kaufst dir einen günstigen Switch und schließt den bei deinen zwei PCs an. Das verlegte Kabel geht direkt in den Switch. Hier hast du nun noch vier (je nach Switch natürlich) freie Ports und gehst von hieraus mit jeweils einem Patchkabel in die PCs.

Dafür brauchst du einen Switch (wurde bereits verlinkt) und zwei Patchkabel. Du hast keinen Geschwindigkeitsverlust und es ist definitiv die sauberste Lösung. Würde ich dir dringend empfehlen.


Möglichkeit 3:

Du machst es über WLAN. Da bereits ein Kabel vorhanden ist, musst du nur einen Rechner mit WLAN aufrüsten. Ganz unsichtbar ist das leider nicht zu machen. Entweder PCIe Karte, wozu ich dir bei dieser Möglichkeit dringend raten würde oder eben einen USB Adapter.

Dafür brauchst du mindestens einen USB-Adapter oder eine Netzwerkkarte. Wie bereits angemerkt wurde, ist WLAN nicht die optimale Lösung, von der ich dir ebenfalls abraten würde.




Falls du etwas noch nicht verstehst, eine Frage hast oder Hilfe bei einer Kaufentscheidung brauchst, kannst du dich gerne melden. Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


----------



## koala150 (23. Oktober 2019)

chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal, das ganze für dich zusammenzufassen.
> 
> Möglichkeit 1:
> 
> ...



Ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine umfangreichen Erläuterungen. Jetzt scheint bei mir nicht nur draußen auch wieder die Sonne.  Ich werde mich dann doch für Variante 2 entscheiden. Auf das von mir beschriebene bereits verlegte Kabel ist bislang noch nicht eingegangen worden,  gehe aber davon aus, dass das passt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Oktober 2019)

koala150 schrieb:


> Ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine umfangreichen Erläuterungen. Jetzt scheint bei mir nicht nur draußen auch wieder die Sonne.  Ich werde mich dann doch für Variante 2 entscheiden. Auf das von mir beschriebene bereits verlegte Kabel ist bislang noch nicht eingegangen worden,  gehe aber davon aus, dass das passt.



Die Switch-Lösung geht damit auf jeden Fall.
Die Adapterlösung benötigt min, 8 Adern/Litzen. Wenn da nur FastEthernet/Ethernet gebraucht wurde reichen 4, da wurden dann manchmal auch nur 4 angeklemmt. Teilweise wurde auch normales Telefonkabel verwendet, da ist FastEthernet schon problematisch wegen der Übersprechung, da sollte man nicht 2x FastEthernet drüber laufen lassen.


----------



## koala150 (23. Oktober 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Switch-Lösung geht damit auf jeden Fall.
> Die Adapterlösung benötigt min, 8 Adern/Litzen. Wenn da nur FastEthernet/Ethernet gebraucht wurde reichen 4, da wurden dann manchmal auch nur 4 angeklemmt. Teilweise wurde auch normales Telefonkabel verwendet, da ist FastEthernet schon problematisch wegen der Übersprechung, da sollte man nicht 2x FastEthernet drüber laufen lassen.



Alles klar, jetzt sind auch die letzten kleinen Schleierwölkchen weg.  Ich kaufe den TL-SG 105, 2 CAT.5 Kabel müsste ich noch von meinem 56k Modem haben und fertig ist die Laube. Danke euch allen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Oktober 2019)

Dein 56k-Modem hat aber keinen Rj45-Stecker, das passt nicht. ISDN-Kabel gehen auch nur, wenn Pin 1236 auch belegt sind (ISDN braucht nur 3456).


----------



## koala150 (23. Oktober 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dein 56k-Modem hat aber keinen Rj45-Stecker, das passt nicht. ISDN-Kabel gehen auch nur, wenn Pin 1236 auch belegt sind (ISDN braucht nur 3456).



Sche..., schon wieder Wolken.

Ok., ich hab mal nachgeschaut, ich hatte ja 2 Router von der TK bekommen (Speedport Hybrid und W 925V) . Da sind auch noch Kabel dabei, die ich bislang nicht gebraucht habe. Da steht aber CAT.5E drauf, eins mit blauen und eins mit gelben Steckern. Ansonsten sind die gleich. Die müssten doch dann gehen, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2019)

Kannst auch nehmen.
Twisted-Pair-Kabel – Wikipedia


----------



## chocochipsbaer (23. Oktober 2019)

koala150 schrieb:


> Nee, nee, sorry. TK sollte Telekom heißen. Das haben die mir halt zu dem Router dazu gegeben. Auf dem Kabel steht folgendes:
> 
> FT4
> ETL
> ...



Wenn das hier das verlegte Kabel ist, sollte alles klappen CAT.5 ist halt Gbit.


----------



## koala150 (23. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kannst auch nehmen.
> Twisted-Pair-Kabel – Wikipedia



Schön war die Zeit als ein Kabel einfach nur ein Kabel war. Hab mir den Wiki mal überflogen. Für Normal-Sterbliche, zu denen ich mich zähle, eigentlich kaum noch zu überblicken.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2019)

Im einzelnen ändert sich nur die Abschirmung.

Kannst daher alles zwischen CAT 5 und CAT 7 nehmen.
Ich habe letztens CAT 7 mir mit bestimmten Längen über Ebay bestellt, da die Kabeln nicht wesentlicher teurerer waren.
Zum Beispiel: CAT.7 CAT 7 Patchkabel Netzwerkkabel LAN DSL Ethernet Netzwerk Kabel 0,15m - 50m  | eBay

EDIT:

Du brauchst aber nicht neu kaufen, die CAT5 reichen auch vollkommen aus.
In meinem Fall musste ich neu kaufen daher habe ich direkt auf CAT7 gesetzt, da ich auch keine langen Kabeln haben musste und es vom Preis nicht viel ausgemacht hat.


----------



## koala150 (23. Oktober 2019)

Alles klar, Danke nochmal an alle. Bye


----------



## chocochipsbaer (24. Oktober 2019)

Berichte im Anschluss bitte, ob alles funktioniert.


----------



## koala150 (24. Oktober 2019)

chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Berichte im Anschluss bitte, ob alles funktioniert.



Mach ich gern, wird aber sicher erst Anfang November. Dann kann ich´s zumindest mal kurz testen. Das Ganze soll ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk (also der 2. PC und nicht der Switch  ) für meinen Sohn sein, so dass es endgültig dann erst nach Weihnachten in Betrieb genommen wird.


----------



## koala150 (24. Oktober 2019)

Da ich ja sparen muss, hier auch schon die TP-Link Switches angesprochen wurden, und ich möglichst nix doppelt kaufen möchte, ist mir noch ne Frage zum Thema eingefallen:

Ich hab noch einen Router von TP-Link rumliegen:

TL-WR841N | 300Mbit/s-WLAN-Router | TP-Link Deutschland

Könnte man den nicht als LAN Switch umfunktionieren und wenn ja, wie?

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Oktober 2019)

dhcp dienst auf der kiste deaktivieren und einfach kabel verbinden sollte das möglich machen


----------



## colormix (24. Oktober 2019)

koala150 schrieb:


> Da ich ja sparen muss, hier auch schon die TP-Link Switches angesprochen wurden, und ich möglichst nix doppelt kaufen möchte, ist mir noch ne Frage zum Thema eingefallen:
> 
> Ich hab noch einen Router von TP-Link rumliegen:
> .



Normalerweise schließt man alles am Router an und darüber haste auch Zugriff  von PC zu PC vorher die Freigabe aktiveren in Windows,
braust nur ein 2. Lan Kabel vom 2. PC zum Router .
 Switch   braucht man  nur wenn man keinen Router besitzt .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Normalerweise schließt man alles am Router an und darüber haste auch Zugriff  von PC zu PC vorher die Freigabe aktiveren in Windows,
> braust nur ein 2. Lan Kabel vom 2. PC zum Router .



Das will der TO aber explizit nicht haben.

Du kannst den TP-Link-Router eventuell in einen Switch umstellen, DHCP aus und Routing aus.


----------



## koala150 (24. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Normalerweise schließt man alles am Router an und darüber haste auch Zugriff  von PC zu PC vorher die Freigabe aktiveren in Windows,
> braust nur ein 2. Lan Kabel vom 2. PC zum Router .



Aber genau das, nämlich ein zweites LAN-Kabel, will und kann (Platz) ich ja nicht. Ich will an einem LAN-Kabel zwei PC anschließen.


----------



## colormix (24. Oktober 2019)

koala150 schrieb:


> Aber genau das, nämlich ein zweites LAN-Kabel, will und kann (Platz) ich ja nicht. Ich will an einem LAN-Kabel zwei PC anschließen.



Ja und wie gehst z.z ins Internet ?Web Stick ? 
Normale Router haben alle 4 Lan Ports hinten da   kommen die PCs u.A  ran .

kein Platz manche Router wie die von AVM kann man auch an die  Wand schrauben.
Geht auch Kabel Los wenn der Router Wlan hat und der 2. PC 
es ist nur etwas folgsam wenn man Große Daten kopiert


----------



## koala150 (24. Oktober 2019)

Im Moment gehe ich von einem Speedport Hybrid mit einem LAN-Kabel zu meinem W7 PC. Da ein neuer PC direkt daneben steht und ich kein 2. Kabel verlegen kann und will, möchte ich, wie eingangs erwähnt, den 2. PC an dem bereits verlegten LAN-Kabel mit anschließen. Dazu brauche ich einen Switch, wie ich hier erfahren habe. Um mir das Geld für den Switch zu sparen, wollte ich den Router, den ich noch im Keller liegen habe als solchen Switch umfunktionieren.


----------



## koala150 (24. Oktober 2019)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> einfach kabel verbinden sollte das möglich machen



Naja, so einfach is´ es dann doch nicht. Muss ich denn das Kabel, welches von meinem Speedport kommt, bei WAN (blau) einstecken oder mit bei den anderen 4 Ports (orange), so wie es bei einem Switch gemacht werden würde?


----------



## CoLuxe (24. Oktober 2019)

Vergiss den blauen. Für eine reine Funktion als Switch, brauchst du nur die LAN Ports.

An den WAN Port käme dein Internet Anschluss.


----------



## koala150 (24. Oktober 2019)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Vergiss den blauen. Für eine reine Funktion als Switch, brauchst du nur die LAN Ports.
> 
> An den WAN Port käme dein Internet Anschluss.



Alles klar, es hat geklappt. Beide PC sind am Netz. Wieder 20,- € gespart, Vielen Dank, bin happy.


----------



## danomat (24. Oktober 2019)

Denkt man oft nicht dran. Den router kannste ja noch als wlan verstärker nutzen


----------



## koala150 (24. Oktober 2019)

danomat schrieb:


> Denkt man oft nicht dran. Den router kannste ja noch als wlan verstärker nutzen



Ok., auch noch ein interessanter Aspekt. Und wie genau geht das? Wollte eigentlich schon die beiden Antennen am Router abbrechen, da sie, meiner Meinung nach, ja nicht mehr gebraucht würden und eher beim Einbau stören. Aber so könnten man sie vielleicht doch noch zu neuem Leben erwecken. Wie gesagt, wär´ schön, wenn Du mir noch erklärst wie´s geht, (am besten kindgerecht) da ich mich mit solchen Sachen nun wirklich nicht auskenne, wie man an meiner Fragerei hier unschwer erkennen kann.

Danke und LG,
Sven


----------



## colormix (24. Oktober 2019)

koala150 schrieb:


> Im Moment gehe ich von einem Speedport Hybrid  .



Und der  hat an der  Rückseite 4 Lan  Ports am 2. kommt  der  2. PC dran  und  alles  ist  gut, dir wird  ja  sicherlich ein Lan  Kabel nicht zu teuer sein.
Über Wlan  Daten kopieren das kannst vergessen das wird  zu langsam bei Großen Daten Mengen .

Beim PC kannste auch ein  ganzes Laufwerk  als Freigabe  einrichten oder  nur  ein   und   mehrere Verzeichnis wie  du es willst  ,  ohne  Freigabe  kanste auf dem anderen PC nicht zugreifen das muss vorher eingerichtet werden sind nur  wenige  Maus klicks .


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

Darum geht es auch gar nicht, wenn er ein zweites 50 meter langes Lan-Kabel ziehen muss macht nicht das Kabel selber was aus sondern der ganze Aufwand das Kabel sauber über längere Strecke zu verlegen. Da ist es um ein vielfaches einfacher einfach das bestehende Kabel zu nutzen und es am ende mittels  Switch aufzuteilen.


----------



## colormix (24. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> , wenn er ein zweites 50 meter langes Lan-Kabel ziehen muss macht nicht das Kabel  .



Ja und da packt man  einen Signal Verstärker zwischen  ,
was glaubst du wohl wie  lange die  Lan Kabel Wege  in  Großen Firmen sind ?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

Es geht nicht um die länge des Kabels, sondern ums verlegen des Kabels selbst.
Wieso ein neues Kabel verlegen wenn mittels  Switch das Ziel auch erreicht wird. Manchmal verlegt man ein Kabel nicht einfach mal so. Dabei ist das Problem nicht die länge selbst sondern der Aufwand der dazu nötig ist.

Wie würdest du ein Kabel von 1 nach 2 ziehen? Es soll aber kein Kabel sichtbar bleiben. Luftlinie sind vielleicht 20-30 meter. Im Fußboden ist eine Fußbodenheizung verlegt. Zudem ist noch überall Laminat verlegt. Hierbei sind im Flur die ganzen Türen zu beachten was ein verlegen ringsherum in einer Fußbodenleiste unmöglich macht. Von mir aus kannst auch ein Signal Verstärker dazwischen setzen, aber um diesen geht es hier nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1.) *Du würdest den ganzen Boden aufreißen oder gehst du oben herum müsstest du im oberen Wandbereich alles aufreißen um ringsherum das Kabel verlegen zu können. Am Boden müsstest du das ganze Laminat raus reißen und oben müsstest du beim einritzen aufpassen nicht die Stromleitungen die zu den Lichtschalter gehen zu erwischen. In beiden Fälle muss die halbe Wohnung neu renoviert werden, da der Boden dann auch neues Laminat verlegt haben muss und an der Wand entlang alles neu tapeziert werden müsste. Zur Anmerkung, die Wohnung ist jedoch nicht renovierungsbedürftig. Es gäbe momentan kein Anlass die halbe Wohnung neu renovieren zu müssen.

*2.)* Themenstarter hat bereits irgendwann mal ein Lan-Kabel verlegt, er setzt sich an Position 2 nur ein Switch  dazwischen und verteilt so sein Lan an seine anderen Geräte. Er muss nicht die halbe Wohnung dazu aufreißen um ein zweites Kabel verlegen zu können.

*3.)* Ich hatte kein Lan-Kabel bereits verlegt, ich bin von Position 1 zu Position 2 mittels D-Lan über die Stromleitung rein und habe dann auch ein Switch verwendet. Ich muss auch nicht die halbe Wohnung aufreißen um ein Kabel verlegen zu können.

In diesem Thema ging es auch darum kein zweites Kabel verlegen zu müssen da dieses nicht so einfach ohne Aufwand möglich ist.


----------



## Slezer (25. Oktober 2019)

Ist das ein Schloss? Luftline innerhalb einer Wohnung 20-30m


----------



## koala150 (25. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die länge des Kabels, sondern ums verlegen des Kabels selbst.
> Wieso ein neues Kabel verlegen wenn mittels  Switch das Ziel auch erreicht wird. Manchmal verlegt man ein Kabel nicht einfach mal so. Dabei ist das Problem nicht die länge selbst sondern der Aufwand der dazu nötig ist.
> 
> Wie würdest du ein Kabel von 1 nach 2 ziehen? Es soll aber kein Kabel sichtbar bleiben. Luftlinie sind vielleicht 20-30 meter. Im Fußboden ist eine Fußbodenheizung verlegt. Zudem ist noch überall Laminat verlegt. Hierbei sind im Flur die ganzen Türen zu beachten was ein verlegen ringsherum in einer Fußbodenleiste unmöglich macht. Von mir aus kannst auch ein Signal Verstärker dazwischen setzen, aber um diesen geht es hier nicht.
> ...



Wenn´s ein "Gefällt mir sehr gut" gäbe, würde ich das jetzt vergeben. Danke. Auch wenn die Situation sicher ein wenig überspitzt dargestellt ist, trifft es die Sache doch im Kern: Warum sollte ich ein zweites Kabel verlegen, wenn´s viel einfacher geht. Und wie ich bereits gepostet habe, konnte ich dafür sogar meinen alten Router als Switch "missbrauchen". Ich brauche also nicht mal den Switch neu kaufen. Wieder was für´n Geldbeutel und die Umwelt getan. )


----------



## koala150 (25. Oktober 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Ist das ein Schloss? Luftline innerhalb einer Wohnung 20-30m



Die Idee ist gar nicht so schlecht. Man könnte ja die Kabel in der Wohnung  auch so verspannen, dass man sie gleichzeitig als Wäscheleine verwenden kann. Kann man den Strom für´n Trockner sparen. )


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

Im Grunde habe ich nur unser Situation beschrieben, weshalb wir uns damals fürs D-Lan entschieden haben.


----------



## kero81 (25. Oktober 2019)

Wenn das Kabel vom wohnzimmer nicht zum kinderzimmer kommt, muss das kinderzimmer ins wohnzimmer kommen! 
Nein Spaß beiseite... Wenn kein LF-Kanal montiert werden soll, ist das doch so wie es jetzt gelöst wurde perfekt.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

Mit einem LF-Kanal mag ich nicht, dass müsste ich an der Decke oben herum verlegen und die Wohnung sollt keine Kabeln oder solche Kanäle sichtbar haben.  Am Boden geht es ja nicht, da ab dem Flur überall Türen wären. Müsste schon verputz verlegt werden und da ist halt nicht immer so einfach möglich. Innerhalb eines Zimmer habe ich auch schon die Randleiste dazu unten genommen.

Das Problem hatte ich ja damals als ich mein Sat-Kabel verlegen musste auch. Die Antenne ist auf dem Balkon an auf der andere Seite also auch auf Position 2 und ich müsste an Position 1 dran kommen. Wir haben aber in der Wohnung in jedem Zimmer Kabelfernsehen verlegt und so habe ich spezielle Adapter verwendet wo ich aus Position 2 mittels Adapter das Signal ins Antennenkabel eingespeist habe und an Position 1 habe ich erneut ein Adapter der das Signal wieder raus holt. Da sich die Sat-Frequenz in einem oberen Bereich befindet kann es übers gleiche Kabel wie das Kabelfernsehen laufen. Klappt so auch sehr gut ohne selbst noch ein Kabel verlegen zu müssen. Das Kabelfernseher funktioniert Zeitgleich auch ohne Störung.


----------



## koala150 (25. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Grunde habe ich nur unser Situation beschrieben, weshalb wir uns damals fürs D-Lan entschieden haben.



Das D-LAN hatte ich auch schon mal, musste es aber leider, nachdem mir die TK meine analoge Leitung zwangsweise auf IP umgestellt hat (bin bis vor kurzem noch über ein DSL-Modem aus den 90ern mit 2 Mbit ins Netz gegangen), abschaffen, da die damaligen digitalen 6 Mbit mit dem D-LAN insgesamt schlechter waren, als die vorherigen analogen 2 Mbit. Bei Livestream hat sich das deutlich bemerkbar gemacht. Ich hatte mit dem IP-Anschluss, trotz höherer Bandbreite, schlechteres Bild als mit dem analogen Modem vorher. Das D-LAN hat offenbar die ohnehin schwache digitale Leitung zu sehr ausgebremst. Jetzt, wo ich zähneknirschend ein Kabel zum PC verlegen musste, läuft´s Netz schon besser als zuvor mit dem Modem. Aber auch nur, weil ich mit dem jetzigen Hybrid Router das 4G-Netz mit nutzen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns läuft es gut, zumindest zu diesem Zimmer hin.
Ich bin per Lan an meinem Router direkt verbunden und mein Sohn hat die selbe DSL Geschwindigkeit mit D-Lan.
Wir kommen bei uns ↓ 110,0 Mbit/s und ↑ 39,2 Mbit/s laut Fritzbox rein. Real sind es am ende etwa 98 Mbit/s Download und 38 Mbit/s Upload.

Im Wohnzimmer haben wir einen FRITZ!Powerline 1000E Adapter und im Zimmer ein FRITZ!Powerline 1260E.
Das FRITZ!Powerline 1260E kann nebenher auch ein W-Lan mit ausgeben. Von mir hat mein Sohn ein Set mit zwei 1000E Adapter bekommen. Das 1260E hat er sich selbst gekauft und damit in seinem Zimmer das 1000E ersetzt, da er auch besseres W-Lan bei sich haben wollte.


----------



## koala150 (26. Oktober 2019)

chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Berichte im Anschluss bitte, ob alles funktioniert.



Es klappt alles, wenn auch nicht so, wie ursprünglich geplant. Einen Switch brauch ich gar nicht extra zu kaufen, ich nehme einfach den alten Router, den ich noch im Keller hatte, als Switch. Klappt prima.


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

Wenn Giga Bit  lan ist  kann,   dann  ist das prima    aber  diese  Alten 100 sind  zu  langsam wenn  man  viel und oft  Daten größere Dateien von  PC zu  PC kopiert was  ich seit  10  Jahren schon  so mache ,
über n  Hab und am Hub  ist  dann  noch mal der  Router weil der  Router nur  100 kann Lan somit  das Nadelöhr  umgangen .


----------



## koala150 (27. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn Giga Bit  lan ist  kann,   dann  ist das prima    aber  diese  Alten 100 sind  zu  langsam wenn  man  viel und oft  Daten größere Dateien von  PC zu  PC kopiert was  ich seit  10  Jahren schon  so mache ,
> über n  Hab und am Hub  ist  dann  noch mal der  Router weil der  Router nur  100 kann Lan somit  das Nadelöhr  umgangen .



Danke, das ist bei uns nicht das Problem, große Datenmengen werden nicht transferiert. Und der zweite Router kann ja 300 Mbit, was für uns völlig reicht. Hoffe mal, dass ich Deine Zeilen so richtig gedeutet habe. Ist schon nicht ganz einfach für mich zu lesen bzw. zu verstehen.


----------

